# entered feb contest, first time



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

with this!










whatcha think?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL. He's like; "Who's that handsome betta in the mirror?"


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

XD i think he's looking and thinking "gosh, i look tired"...look under his eye...theres a thin red line that looks like bags under his eyes...its on both sides haha


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He looks Awesome! 

Personally though I like your avatar picture better! <3


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks wallywest...

I was thinking of entering my avatar, but its pretty heavily edited for color...i wanted to try a pure unedited pic


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

He is so cute!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thank you! =D


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh! XD Well I think the unedited one will do great! =] It looks really good!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

XDDD thanks!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he has a great chance in the Feb. Contest!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks Blackberrybetta!

hey guuuys...I think he's living up to his name...i think he's starting to marble o.o...he has a blue spot on his little forehead that wasnt there a week or two ago o.o....


----------

